# Kadee Couplers... which to use?



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

I have read several posts on coplers and decided that I would like to start converting to Kadee couplers. Is there an easy way to order couplers in bulk or do I need to look up each coupler based on the rolling stock/engine?
Also - I know there is a big defference between body mounting and truck mouting. Becasue I may have some smaller curves and such I was going to stick with truck mounted, is the #831 good option?

I have been to Kadee's site and there is a lot to choose from so it is kind of confusing. 
As always thank you all for the help.

Todd


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You can halve your decision by deciding scale. 

It will help to know what equipment you run as there are too many variances. 
Which period you model and how tight your curves as there are modifications for some binds. 


Good Luck 

John


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

1:29 scale 
8' curves would probably be the smallest. 
Don't have a specific peroid... Probably more modern diesel. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Idraw4u on 30 Sep 2010 12:09 PM 
I have read several posts on coplers and decided that I would like to start converting to Kadee couplers. Is there an easy way to order couplers in bulk or do I need to look up each coupler based on the rolling stock/engine?
Also - I know there is a big defference between body mounting and truck mouting. Becasue I may have some smaller curves and such I was going to stick with truck mounted, is the #831 good option?

I have been to Kadee's site and there is a lot to choose from so it is kind of confusing. 
As always thank you all for the help.

Todd 

*I use Kadee 831's extensively. They're nice if you want truck mounted as their height will allow coupling to body mounted cars as well. The photo shows 831's on a Bachmann car. They fit quite easily although I shorten the yokes on the trucks a bit so the couplers sit closer to the car. You can decide for yourself if they look alright to you.*

*P.S.: 831 as illustrated are full "G" size. Number 1 Kadee size is smaller and a more appropriate size for 1:32/1:29. I'm sure there is a coupler like the 831 for No.1 size but I don't know the number. While the full "G" couplers are more forgiving on rough outdoor track the no.1 size is better looking for 1:29 scale. If in doubt I'd suggest buying a pair of each, mounting 1 of each coupler on two cars and trying them out to see which suits you best. The cost of an extra pair of couplers that you won't ultimately use is a good investment if it helps you choose the right one.* 


.


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

they look great! What made you choose the #831?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Kadee 831 is the most common truck mount by far. I sell a lot of them.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Idraw4u on 30 Sep 2010 01:17 PM 
they look great! What made you choose the #831? 

*I have a side motion problem with the front couplers on my steam lokies that sometimes caused derailments in going through the "S" turns of crossovers while pushing cars attached to the front coupler. The options were put a big ugly coupler sticking out in front of the engine(s) or gouging the front end up for a sprung coupler pocket or using truck mounted. Since I refused to mess up the engines and because operation is more important to me than the looks of the couplers on the cars it was an obvious decision for me.


Note though that I don't need to push gigantic strings of cars through tight curves. I can easily push 14 cars through a crossover with the body mounts. If you are planning on really long trains you would be wise to consider body mounts though. The number 830 has a full length draft gear box and of course there are many other options as well.*


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 30 Sep 2010 01:32 PM 
Posted By Idraw4u on 30 Sep 2010 01:17 PM 
they look great! What made you choose the #831? 

*I have a side motion problem with the front couplers on my steam lokies that sometimes caused derailments in going through the "S" turns of crossovers while pushing cars attached to the front coupler. The options were put a big ugly coupler sticking out in front of the engine(s) or gouging the front end up for a sprung coupler pocket or using truck mounted. Since I refused to mess up the engines and because operation is more important to me than the looks of the couplers on the cars it was an obvious decision for me.


Note though that I don't need to push gigantic strings of cars through tight curves. I can easily push 14 cars through a crossover with the body mounts. If you are planning on really long trains you would be wise to consider body mounts though. The number 830 has a full length draft gear box and of course there are many other options as well.* 


You have been more than helpful ~ Thank you
Do you have the time for one more newbie question....








What is the "full length draft gear box"?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I would use 1831's inste3ad of 831's. The 1831 is like an 831 except the coupler itself is scaled for 1:32. I think they look better on 1:29 cars than the 831's would. Our group has concerted over 80 1:29 cars to the #1 scale couplers. In our case, every car has body mounted couplers since we don't have any tight curves.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Idraw4u on 30 Sep 2010 12:46 PM 
1:29 scale 
8' curves would probably be the smallest. 
Don't have a specific peroid... Probably more modern diesel. 

Thanks for your help. 
I'd go with the smaller ga 1 size.
The paradox is the Bachmann car above is wider than your standard ga. 1:29 cars and the smaller coupler will look better.
Either size should work equally well.

John


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Idraw4u on 30 Sep 2010 02:09 PM 
Posted By Richard Smith on 30 Sep 2010 01:32 PM 
Posted By Idraw4u on 30 Sep 2010 01:17 PM 
they look great! What made you choose the #831? 

*I have a side motion problem with the front couplers on my steam lokies that sometimes caused derailments in going through the "S" turns of crossovers while pushing cars attached to the front coupler. The options were put a big ugly coupler sticking out in front of the engine(s) or gouging the front end up for a sprung coupler pocket or using truck mounted. Since I refused to mess up the engines and because operation is more important to me than the looks of the couplers on the cars it was an obvious decision for me.
*

*Note though that I don't need to push gigantic strings of cars through tight curves. I can easily push 14 cars through a crossover with the body mounts. If you are planning on really long trains you would be wise to consider body mounts though. The number 830 has a full length draft gear box and of course there are many other options as well.* 


You have been more than helpful ~ Thank you
Do you have the time for one more newbie question....








What is the "full length draft gear box"?


*The 830 is the longest draft gear box and the closest I think to prototypical operation. I used "full size" merely to differentiate it from the many other shorter options. There are many other options with a shorter draft gear that might be easier to fit in particular cars. The 830 is another full "G" size coupler. Bill Swindell was kind enough to give the number of the smaller 831 style coupler as 1831. This is the other size I mentioned above for your consideration for 1:29 scale as it's closer to correct scale size. There is a smaller version of the 830 as well.*

*Also I mentioned pushing 14 cars with body mount couplers. I meant I could do that with truck mounts (body mounts no problem). I'll correct that in the earlier reply.*


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

I was looking again at the Kadee site... have any of you used or do you know anything about the "New" type E couplers and if they come in #831 or #1831?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The new "E" type couplers are essentially the same as the original Kadees, but have a much more prototypical look to them. The #909 "E" type coupler is the same as the 831 (G-scale) and 1831 (#1 scale) mount. The "E" type couplers are the same physical size as the G-scale couplers. They'll mate with the #1s, but are larger. 

As for which size, that depends on your personal preference. As has been stated, the #1 scale coupler is more in line with being the correct size for the 1:29 and 1:32 equipment. They also look good on the 1:24 - 1:20.3 equipment, representing the smaller "3/4-size" coupler used by a number of narrow gauge railroads. Since you're doing 1:29/1:32, though, that's just trivia. I've been using the #1 scale couplers pretty much since they first came out around 25 or so years ago. They're 100% reliable, provided they've got a solid mount and are mounted to the same height (within 1/16"). Mine have all been body mounts. 

The advantage of the G-scale couplers is that they're a bit larger, so more forgiving of uneven track (though I've been able to run over some pretty darned uneven track with the #1 scale couplers, too). Truck mount couplers sometimes fall prey to what's called "tongue droop," which is a rather weird term for the arm onto which the couplers are mounted flexing up and down as the weight of the train pulls on them. The larger the coupler, the more the arm has to flex before the couplers slide over one another. I've seen it on occasion, particularly on long trains (on uneven track), but since my couplers are all body mounts, I've not personally experienced it to know how much worse it would be with the smaller vs. larger couplers. 

I've heard that Kadee is going to be coming out with an "E type" coupler for the #1 scale size coupler in the near future, but I don't know where that stands. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Idraw4u (Aug 19, 2008)

So if I go with the #1 "body mount"... which kadee number is that? The 1831 is the truck mounted, but after reading all the comments maybe body mounted is the way to go? 
Would body mounts do okay in a #10 tournout?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

The g size couplers are the ones i use and they work great, 830's and 789s The 789s can handle 8ft dia curves with no problems and are fairly simple to body mount. Ive always thought body mounted couplers work better than truck mounted. 

Just from my experiance.

Also you can sell your old couplers on Ebay and recoupe most of the cost of the Kadees. Heres a video of one of my faily long trains with Body mounted Kadees. No issues....


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Kadee #1 scale body mount (in the "standard" draft gear) is #820. They'll have NO problems on a #10 switch, which is a v---e---r---y wide switch. Body mounted Kadees will work through LGB's R3 (


----------



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

The #1 couplers are fine if you operate short dinky trains but the real big operators that run 100'+ trains all use either the G sized 789's or 830's as the #1 stuff won't handle the weight as they pull apart.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Casey, I beg to differ. I've seen my share of long trains with the #1 scale sized couplers at various club displays, etc. A solid body mount and consistent height are needed, but that's "coupler install 101" anyway. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Im still a firm belieiver in the Larger couplers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The story on the #1 couplers is (this is straight from Kadee) that there were some operators in Arizona that did have breakage problems. Kadee has come out with a metal knuckle in the #1 couplers to solve this rare occurance. 

This was not a very common problem, but bad news often travels fast and often not communicated in enough detail, so maybe you heard an exaggeration. 

The G scale couplers are larger and have never had this problem. So don't worry about the #1 couplers, and don't worry about the G scale ones. 

The thing to remember is that the smaller couplers are more sensitive to bad track grade variations. If you have bumpy track, or you have long cars (like streamliners) with body mounts, this will amplify the differences between the two. It's nothing good trackwork cannot overcome. 

I run long trains and have a lot of steep grades and long cars. I use only the "G scale" couplers. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Todd 

The "Gauge 1" versus "G" debate has been around as long as Kadee has made couplers for Large Scale. I use "1" couplers on my 1:32 scale equipment, but "G" on my 1:29, mostly because USA has mounting pads for 830/930 body mount couplers on much of the newer rolling stock. MTH and Accucraft have mounting pads for 820/920 on their 1:32 cars. As Nick says "when in doubt, use the larger couplers".


----------

